# WTAE to drop local weather on 4.2



## Jerry Springer (Jun 24, 2009)

WTAE dropping all-weather on 4.2 for movie channel

By Eric O Brien
Pittsburgh: Rob Owen, in his Tuned-In Journal, has announced that WTAE-TV (4; D 51) will drop the all-weather format on Channel 4.2 in favor of "This TV-Pittsburgh". WTAE owner Hearst signed the contract earlier this year. "This TV" plays movies by MGM, United Artists and Orion production companies. Owen has heard more interest and appreciation for WPXI's (11; D48) RTN channel gets more viewers than any other digital subchannel in the market and that an all movie channel for WTAE might be a better way to go.


----------

